# Deformed Cory



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Over a month ago, I bought 2 Peppered Corys. They are a little less than half the size of my other full grown Corys. I noticed that the bigger of the two, Nemo, has a weird deformity with his tail fin. He doesn't have the "v" shape at the end of his tail fin like the other Corys. Other than this deformity, he/she moves around just fine and seems healthy. It doesn't look like he was hurt by another fish, maybe he was born deformed, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts on how it happened?


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Kirrie! it is probably a birth defect, it happens. My sons favorite neon tetra was a poor little guy he named George. poor Georges spine was shaped like an "s", yet that little bugger out lived all his tank mates...he was a fighter.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

That's what my dad and I thought. The other peppered cory that I bought her with is a little bit smaller so I'm hoping the deformed one, Nemo, is female and the smaller one, Peppy, is a male. Peppy is my favorite fish in the tank though : )


----------

